# Reading > General Literature >  Book Genre Poll

## pixel_pixie

Horror 
Mystery
Fantasy 
Romance 
Fiction 
Non-Fiction 
Biographies 
Other 
Please just post which one (and only one please!) you voted for. If you don't feel comfortable giving away the following information, thats fine you can just vote^^ Please also post the following (if you feel comfortable)
What you voted for:
Country:
Age:

I guess you are all wondering what this is for right? Well it's for english and I have to do a presentation on the fantasy genre. I thought it would be interesting to do an online poll to see how the popularity of different genres are spread out. 


PLEASE NOTE: I know that not all books are represented in the top please do not add any other genres to the list at the top (but feel free to tell me your favorite books ect, and other genres you are interested in after you vote), that is why I have the 'other' option. If you pick other please state what genre you read. Also if you like more than one genre of book just pick the one you prefer most. If you really can't decide just use the 'other' option.

I hope this all makes sense!
thank-you so much  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Usually fiction (mainly the classics), but, if not that, non-fiction (poetry and philosophy).

Country: United States.
Age: 22.

----------


## Erna

Fiction (mostly): English classics and modern literature, Dutch (and translated) literature, hictorical fiction
Age: 22
Country: the Netherlands

----------


## Nerd

philosophy... so non-fiction. I'm a huge fan of the Romantics. 

Age: 15
Country: USA

----------


## Snukes

Hm, Sci-fi isn't up there (I admit it, I'm a nerd), so I'll take Fiction as my first pick.  :Smile:  

I do enjoy some fantasy, but usually in small doses. The classic stuff is fantastic - Tolkein obviously springs to mind. Everyone since has been a bit of a bounce-off, hm? I enjoyed David Eddings original series(s), Robert Jordan was good until he wrote too slow so I forgot what was happening and lost interest. Never got into Goodkind, never remembered to try the Shannara books, fizzled on Terry Prachett. Ooh! I really liked Robert Asprin's Myth series. Stephen King's Dark Tower series has been very nice so far (though I'm not a huge fan of his horror stuff). Ummmm... The rest I can think of are really more science fictiony than fantasy.

I think even in fiction my tastes tend to lean towards either the sci-fi-ish or the historical. (historical sci-fi-ish is even better! woo!) If I start listing favorites I may be here all night.  :Biggrin:  This is probably already more info than you wanted, so I'll scurry along.

Age: 24
Country: Belgium

I also have a last suggestion, if you're attempting to be vaguely scientific about your poll: in a forum dedicated to "literature," you're going to get results that are pretty heavily skewed towards "fiction" as a genre. At least, I suspect so. I don't know where you'd look to get more evenly spread results.

----------


## PeterL

Fiction 

The sub-genres are just a marketting tool and have no fundamental meaning. All fiction is fantasy. Just for fun, I am going to post a similar poll on another forum and see what the results are.

I did just post a similar poll on the Pravda English language forum. We will see what people there read, or if they will admit being literate.

http://engforum.pravda.ru/showthread...41#post1408641

----------


## pixel_pixie

> I also have a last suggestion, if you're attempting to be vaguely scientific about your poll: in a forum dedicated to "literature," you're going to get results that are pretty heavily skewed towards "fiction" as a genre. At least, I suspect so. I don't know where you'd look to get more evenly spread results.


I am posting the same poll at several forums I belong to^^ I'm so dumb for not putting sci-fi up there -_-''




> Just for fun, I am going to post a similar poll on another forum and see what the results are.


if you do could you email/pm me the results? (my e-mail is [email protected]) I'm trying to get a wide range of people with different interests, ages, ect. Thanks^^

Also, thanks to everyone who voted, you're all great^^ But please keep those votes coming! *,*

----------


## faith

I would pick fiction. But aren't most books fiction? All that aren't non-fiction that is. I never think of fiction and non-fiction as genres, but of course thay are. But for exampe romance and fantasy are subgenres of fiction aren't they? So when I say I pick fiction, that includes for example romance (which I quite like) and horror (which I hate). But anyway.

----------


## faith

oh, and my age is 19 and countrey Finland, if u needed to know that.

----------


## Snukes

I blame Barnes & Noble for Pixie's division of genres! ("genres")  :Biggrin:  

If you want a book there, you go look in the "fiction" section OR the "mystery," "romance," "fantasy," etc. Sometimes they try to divide the fiction section into "fiction" and "literature" which even further cracks me up...

Well, whatever.  :Tongue:  Fiction all by itself might not be a genre, but maybe it can just be used for the catch-all of things that aren't obviously in one of the other genres not mentioned.

----------


## PeterL

So far on Pravda, the results are 60% science fiction and 40% non-fiction, but there have only been 10 votes.
http://engforum.pravda.ru/showthread...hreadid=129620

----------


## AimusSage

FICTION 
Country: The Netherlands
Age: 21

Asimov for favourite S-F writer. Also poetry, and once in a while; philosophy, but I usually disagree with famous philosophers anyway.  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

non-fiction
united states
35

----------


## Taliesin

Fiction (speculative fiction)
Estonia
16, 658471

----------


## Koa

Fiction, if I read non-fiction it's only for studies, so I dont consider that reading but studying... my idea of reading as a hobby is (almost) only fiction (maybe also biographies and such) - especially classics I'd say.
country: Italy
age: 23

----------


## PeterL

The results, updated to Thur. 5/26/05, on Pravda are:
General fiction 0
Horror 0 
fantasy 1
science fiction 6
mystery - detective 0
romance 0
non-fiction 5
biography 0 
thriller 1
other 4

----------


## Koa

Hey PeterL, I'm curious, what's that Pravda thing? Russian newspaper??? Or Russian what?

----------


## Nightshade

fantasy
17
UK

----------


## PeterL

> Hey PeterL, I'm curious, what's that Pravda thing? Russian newspaper??? Or Russian what?


The Pravda forums are connected with the newspaper by that name. In addition to the English language forums, they have forums in Russian and a couple of other languages. The English forums are rather relaxed, spontaneous, etc. One person who visited there asked if wasn't just a bunch of people doing a lot of flaming. There are moderators, but almost anything goes. I went there looking for news at the beginning of the invasion of Iraq and found that the people there found all of the information that anyone might want. I posted the poll on the Science, Culture, Social section and there have been 17 votes and 57 replies.

----------


## Koa

Thanks, I just wanted to know the precise connection with Russia...I've been telling myself for years that I should join a Russian forum, but I'm always too lazy to do it...

----------


## PeterL

> Thanks, I just wanted to know the precise connection with Russia...I've been telling myself for years that I should join a Russian forum, but I'm always too lazy to do it...


You might want to look at a few before joining. Not everyone would want to be on the Pravda forums.

----------


## Rachy

Biographies, only the intersting ones though, not all these rubbish ones out at the mo! Like Ger Helliwell, really don't care! Stuff like Sickened, and A Child called It and The Little Prisoner.

Country: UK
Age: 16

----------


## IrishCanadian

Fiction
Canada
Seventeen
Having said that I will also consider the "other" option: (Romantic) poetry and philosophy. Most philosophy books I read tho' are fiction anyway.

----------


## papayahed

Fiction
US
34

I picked fiction because it covers a lot.

----------


## Koa

> You might want to look at a few before joining. Not everyone would want to be on the Pravda forums.


Indeed...I mean, it's not like I'd choose that one but everytime I see a Russian forum I think 'why not' and then I find my lazy reasons for not doing it...

----------


## PeterL

> Indeed...I mean, it's not like I'd choose that one but everytime I see a Russian forum I think 'why not' and then I find my lazy reasons for not doing it...


Laziness is one of the best reasons for not doing anything.

----------


## Koa

eeheh... amen  :Smile:

----------


## EAP

Fantasy. I do read the other genres but fantasy forms the largest chunk of my reading pile. Read very little to no non-fiction though. 

Fantasy rules!

----------


## EugeneBancroft

hi,
Biographies, only the intersting ones though, not all these rubbish ones out at the mo! Like Ger Helliwell, really don't care! Stuff like Sickened, and A Child called It and The Little Prisoner.

www.staffingpower.com

sentersoftech.

----------


## thelastmelon

*What you voted for*: Fiction - And I'm very interested in African fiction at the moment.
*Country*: Sweden.
*Age*: 21.

And didn't realize until after I posted this message, that this thread was from 2005. Oh well.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivory_Flower

What you voted for: *Fiction*
Country: *Italy*
Age: *22*

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Fiction, most especially historical fiction. (I used to read a lot of fantasy books but I was won over by fiction in general.)
Philippines
20

----------


## Thespian1975

Mystery

Golden age 30's and 40's mainly

----------


## ErikBam

I like Thrillers. The types of books you just can't put down.

----------


## DisPater

> Horror 
> Mystery
> Fantasy 
> Romance 
> Fiction 
> Non-Fiction 
> Biographies 
> Other


so... fantasy is not fiction? romance is not fiction? everything is fiction, even non-fiction is partially fiction. and all those sub genres are literature. so I vote for: *literature*.

----------


## Mariamosis

Fiction (classics)
United States
23

----------


## mona amon

Fiction

----------


## Skia

What you voted for: 
Horror
Mystery
Fiction

Country:
England

Age:
18

----------


## Patrick_Bateman

It's close between Fiction and Non Fiction

I read plenty of (Auto)Biographies and always read about History.

But I love reading fictions and classics and cult classics etc.

Recently I've been reading more on philosophy as well so I have quite a broad taste.

You just won't see me reading Harry Potter, Dan Brown or anything you find in a supermarket book shelf.

24
Bristol/Manchester

----------

